

JokeDuino a DIY kit to build an arduino device for pranks and jokes - szydan
http://jokeduino.com

======
szydan
Hi All - we are looking for some feedback about the JokeDuino project. What is
unclear, what to improve on the website, how would you use it etc... Thanks

